# Morgan City at night



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they turned off the lights and rolled up the sidewalks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

try that again, but use different settings on your white balance. You might like some of the effects that you get.


----------

